# Yay! My boyfriend said YES to another dog!!!!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Puppy hunting time soon :-D

He said yes to a standard poodle.

I kind of wanted to start with conformation showing but I heard a poodle is NOT the breed to start with.. so I will probably get a pet quality puppy from a good breeder. I won't be getting one for 1-2 years yet so I have time now to start emailing breeders and deciding which to go with. I want my Old Kitty to pass first. He is in kidney failure and Tess has been ROUGH on him. Don't want to do it again.

He still doesn't like the looks of a standard poodle.. but agrees with me that the personality is there. He doesn't know yet that I want to keep it in show clip. LOL. I won't be showing so I'll probably get one clip from the groomer and maintain, or learn on Youtube. It's just hair right?.. shouldn't matter what it looks like as long as it's kept in good condition!

AHH!!! so excited!!!! A bit scared too to have THREE dogs!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Always amazing to me when people have to make a mutual decision or gain approval of their spouse or significant other.....if I see some poor little thing I wanna bring home, I'm doin' it!! LOL

Well, I guess I would prooobably run it by him......but he's so whipped, I think I could get him to let a serial killer move in with us. :wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL well, I've decided on our previous pets. I pretended to let him think he was in on the decision. :wink: He did get to choose what color Bishop was, LOL. I wanted the sable one, he wanted the tricolor.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> LOL well, I've decided on our previous pets. I pretended to let him think he was in on the decision. :wink: He did get to choose what color Bishop was, LOL. I wanted the sable one, he wanted the tricolor.


lol, atta girl....let him THINK he has some degree of control!!! smart thinkin'!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Good girl - sables are love and i have one but i think the tris are just striking. You did well. I let me husband choose things like that but only give the options I can live with. Sometimes he looks around and realizes I never placed a pup and it is now a year old! Not may fault he doesn't pay attention. LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't regret getting the tri now, LOL. But the poodle pup will be completely MY dog so I get to pick everything!! I really want a white one! White isn't bad if your dog doesn't shed! :wink:

... I did promise not to name it "Fifi Trixibelle".. or else he said he's not taking it to the park. LOL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That's so fun! Deciding on a puppy NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sometimes its better to involve the other than not to! I know when I decided to get My chocolate lab I went with my kids and she was so adorable, I told my hubby about her and he said he wanted to see her first before we made this decision ummmm, I was like, well, I already have her in the car and I am bringing her home! LOL! He still tells this story to people and she is 6 now LOL! But ya there are times its fun to do things together! Makes them feel more involved even though you already know what your going to do ! Good Luck with puppy when you get him/her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm going to be on the wrong side of this one....because my honey and i do make those decisions together, especially since it affects our finances together....on the other hand, he loves dogs as much as i do.....

but congrats on getting a new puppy and the one of your choice...yay...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

We aren't married and still do have separate bank accounts, we just divide everything, so that's not a big deal. I'm paying for my spoo! 

The reason why I decide things for our pets is because I'm the one that does all the research. He hasn't done a single bit of reading with raw feeding but obviously now he knows I made the right decision. He was against it, at first. He originally didn't want a sheltie but now he admits its the best dog he's ever had. :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Puppy hunting time soon :-D
> AHH!!! so excited!!!! A bit scared too to have THREE dogs!!


Congrats! You'll have a great time looking. 
I can't imagine how easy it would be to only have 3 dogs. I have 9 and am always fostering or boarding so there are usually around 12 here at any given time. Yesterday was the first time in possibly a year or more that my 9 were the only ones here. I plan to keep it that way for at least the next couple of weeks.
Oh the things I would have time for.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Congrats! You'll have a great time looking.
> I can't imagine how easy it would be to only have 3 dogs. I have 9 and am always fostering or boarding so there are usually around 12 here at any given time. Yesterday was the first time in possibly a year or more that my 9 were the only ones here. I plan to keep it that way for at least the next couple of weeks.
> Oh the things I would have time for.....


Haha.. I go a bit crazy sometimes with TWO! People already think I have a lot of pets.. two cats, two dogs.. plus a ton of fish! But I guess they don't understand that my life is my pets!! Most of my hobbies revolve around them!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! 
We always kept our spoos in a puppy clip. Very easy to maintain. And very easy to learn how to do yourself.
Hubby and I have decided that if we don't go with another BRT when it's time, we for sure will would go with a spoo. They are awesome!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> We aren't married and still do have separate bank accounts, we just divide everything, so that's not a big deal. I'm paying for my spoo!
> 
> The reason why I decide things for our pets is because I'm the one that does all the research. He hasn't done a single bit of reading with raw feeding but obviously now he knows I made the right decision. He was against it, at first. He originally didn't want a sheltie but now he admits its the best dog he's ever had. :biggrin:


understandable....

my honey shares in the feeding and the walking and the vets and the researching of raw for the dogs..........course, he shares in the housekeeping and the food shopping, so it's only fair....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> understandable....
> 
> my honey shares in the feeding and the walking and the vets and the researching of raw for the dogs..........course, he shares in the housekeeping and the food shopping, so it's only fair....


I was just wondering about that the other day. I have never lived with a male human who actually did anything with the pets. I was starting to wonder if they actually existed! I mean, my husband and sons seem to love the dogs (and cats when they existed), but they've never picked up a brush, fed them, taken them to the vet, trained them, cleaned up after them, etc.

My sons will snuggle and hug Rocky and Shade, but that's about it. And that's only when they happen to be home and remember the dogs are there (like when they fall over them!). As far as feeding, brushing, taking care of, training, etc.....no animal interest at all in my house.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> I was just wondering about that the other day. I have never lived with a male human who actually did anything with the pets. I was starting to wonder if they actually existed! I mean, my husband and sons seem to love the dogs (and cats when they existed), but they've never picked up a brush, fed them, taken them to the vet, trained them, cleaned up after them, etc.
> 
> My sons will snuggle and hug Rocky and Shade, but that's about it. And that's only when they happen to be home and remember the dogs are there (like when they fall over them!). As far as feeding, brushing, taking care of, training, etc.....no animal interest at all in my house.


My boyfriend is like that too.....to an extent. He is definitely a cat person so when we got Minnie, I was prepared for her to be MY dog. However, she has this unique ability of winning everyone she meets over.......and now he comes home and cuddles her and talks to her in baby talk! :wink: He seems to be interested in some training.....and feeding (brushing isn't really an issue with her, haha!) but he has just never had that exposure so doesn't really know how to proceed. The only dogs he had growing up were little yippy dogs who only knew to pee on the floor. -___- haha. He is getting better...but he knows I am the dog lady! Considering he's a genius in most other respects, it's nice to have a one up on him in that department. ;-)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep.. I do all the meat packing, feeding, training, brushing.. we split the walking but usually go together! We split the COST of the vet but I always go and bring the dogs in. It makes the most sense since I know the most about nutrition and medical issues. I have a feeling that if my boyfriend brought in the dogs he would be pressured to vaccinate and use flea treatment. He just doesn't really know much about it all, whereas I've done the reading about it.

I don't mind cause he does the dishes :biggrin:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Yep.. I do all the meat packing, feeding, training, brushing.. we split the walking but usually go together! We split the COST of the vet but I always go and bring the dogs in. It makes the most sense since I know the most about nutrition and medical issues. I have a feeling that if my boyfriend brought in the dogs he would be pressured to vaccinate and use flea treatment. He just doesn't really know much about it all, whereas I've done the reading about it.
> 
> I don't mind cause he does the dishes :biggrin:


Yup, sounds like Carl too - so he is not allowed to take Minnie to the vet. He does not understand that vets are not gods....and few actually know about nutrition. I am reminded of this every time I go into my aunt's clinic.....who is a WONDERFUL vet - amazing surgeon, amazingly compassionate and friendly.....yet she'll sing science diet's praises all day if you let her. >_<


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Congrats!
> We always kept our spoos in a puppy clip. Very easy to maintain. And very easy to learn how to do yourself.
> Hubby and I have decided that if we don't go with another BRT when it's time, we for sure will would go with a spoo. They are awesome!


Sara I didn't know you had spoos. I really want to keep mine in a crazy clip like the continental. Did you find them friendly and easy to train?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yay!!!! Spoos are the best! Good choice, and good boyfriend for looking beyond the looks and into the character of the breed. They're fantastic dogs.

I see you have a couple of years to find a breeder. I don't mean to step on your toes - you probably already have some ideas about which breeders/what you're looking for. But if you are open to advice from nosy strangers who hang out on dog chats, well then, here's what I'd do ... one of my favorite breeders is in western NC. She's super cool and I totally trust her judgment. Even if I couldn't get a dog from her (color, geography, etc.) I would network through her. Whoever she recommends is bound to be amazing. As for grooming, these folks are tremendously helpful.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

To be honest I never was a fan of their looks either.. until I saw one at the dog show in July. I had always considered looking into one because they always match up with me on the breed quiz things, but the curly coat kind of turned me off.. but I met a spoo at the show doing agility, he was 11 years old and GORGEOUS. The owner was talking about how she hunts with him, he wasn't a frou frou dog except in looks. I had never really sat down and pet one in person but man did I fall in love. He was perfect in every way.. so sweet, quiet, smart.. LOL I wanted to run off with him. Ever since then I've loved their looks. I guess personality really can make you look past and start to like certain things!!

Besides, I LOVE grooming!! 

Tim liked him too.. but is still iffy on the coat. But then- he was with the sheltie too and now Bishop is very much HIS dog.. he loves him!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Yay!!!! Spoos are the best! Good choice, and good boyfriend for looking beyond the looks and into the character of the breed. They're fantastic dogs.
> 
> I see you have a couple of years to find a breeder. I don't mean to step on your toes - you probably already have some ideas about which breeders/what you're looking for. But if you are open to advice from nosy strangers who hang out on dog chats, well then, here's what I'd do ... one of my favorite breeders is in western NC. She's super cool and I totally trust her judgment. Even if I couldn't get a dog from her (color, geography, etc.) I would network through her. Whoever she recommends is bound to be amazing. As for grooming, these folks are tremendously helpful.


I haven't looked too much into breeders yet- I do want one closeby to kind of mentor me in training etc them for hunting, I live in Canada. I don't really care about conformation champion parents but I do want SOME sort of title- agility.. etc, or else parents proficient in hunting. Health testing is a MUST. I would also prefer a natural approach.. no or little vaccines.. weaned onto raw would be a huge bonus, too. Health and stable temperament are the real big thing for me.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

YAY! I'm so excited for you. I too was never a fan of poodles (the look of them anyway), but then I met a couple at Avery's obedience and my thoughts changed. They are so light and airy (compared to my bulldozer) and just happy dogs! I of course love the standard ones as I am less attracted to little dogs but I do love my Tess (shih tzu) to death.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems like all breed stereotypes are wrong.. Poodles being frou-frou, pitties being aggressive (you know, they will be fine and one day they will just SNAP and go nuts :wink.. actually I shouldn't joke about that one.. I grew up where they are banned and always did believe the stereotype till I moved back to Canada, moved in with someone who had one, and she was the sweetest dog. Was definitely DA though.

Also, sighthounds being dumb.. Tess is definitely a smart dog, just a bit stubborn.. all labs and goldens being friendly, they are overbred and I've met a couple aggressive ones.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just like human stereotypes we shouldn't feed into dog ones. Even if they are "sometimes" true they are definately not "always" true, dogs are first and foremost dogs and individuals..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I was just wondering about that the other day. I have never lived with a male human who actually did anything with the pets. I was starting to wonder if they actually existed! I mean, my husband and sons seem to love the dogs (and cats when they existed), but they've never picked up a brush, fed them, taken them to the vet, trained them, cleaned up after them, etc.
> 
> My sons will snuggle and hug Rocky and Shade, but that's about it. And that's only when they happen to be home and remember the dogs are there (like when they fall over them!). As far as feeding, brushing, taking care of, training, etc.....no animal interest at all in my house.


i married one of those rare men who believes in the division of labour....even cooking, though he can't cook, he's a hell of a sous chef....we just like to be together and the dogs are our kids.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats!!! Im already looking forward to new puppy pictures :thumb:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I haven't looked too much into breeders yet- I do want one close by to kind of mentor me in training etc them for hunting, I live in Canada. I don't really care about conformation champion parents but I do want SOME sort of title- agility.. etc, or else parents proficient in hunting. Health testing is a MUST. I would also prefer a natural approach.. no or little vaccines.. weaned onto raw would be a huge bonus, too. Health and stable temperament are the real big thing for me.


Where in Canada? East or West Coast? And do you have a preference about color? If you eventually want to go the show route, black and white solids are the easiest to title. But if this one is just for fun, then you have many more options.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Where in Canada? East or West Coast? And do you have a preference about color? If you eventually want to go the show route, black and white solids are the easiest to title. But if this one is just for fun, then you have many more options.


I live in central Canada, in Calgary Alberta. I love white the most, followed by the reds and blacks. I prefer solid to parti. The biggest appearance factor to me is size... I prefer the smaller standards to the larger ones. Have you ever tried cording?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Caty M said:


> AHH!!! so excited!!!! A bit scared too to have THREE dogs!!


I used to have 4 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 little kids. When I lived with my in-laws in college, we had 4 dogs, 3 cats, fish, birds, snakes, ferrets, guinea pigs, and probably other animals that I can't remember. I actually seems to me that once you start getting more and more animals it actually gets easier! You get organized, you get into a routine, and you usually get discounts at the vets office! 

Don't worry at all about 3 dogs. That's a piece of cake!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Congrats! You'll have a great time looking.
> I can't imagine how easy it would be to only have 3 dogs. I have 9 and am always fostering or boarding so there are usually around 12 here at any given time. Yesterday was the first time in possibly a year or more that my 9 were the only ones here. I plan to keep it that way for at least the next couple of weeks.
> Oh the things I would have time for.....


Wow, that's crazy to me! Are there limits on how many dogs you can own where u live? Where I am in Australia, ur not allowed more than 2 without approval, and I don't think they'd ever approve someone living in a normal residential area, just ppl on farms and stuff. Both my brothers have 2 dogs but I've never had more than 1 at a time! Just one dog and one cat for me lol they're crazy enough as it is


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> I used to have 4 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 little kids. When I lived with my in-laws in college, we had 4 dogs, 3 cats, fish, birds, snakes, ferrets, guinea pigs, and probably other animals that I can't remember. I actually seems to me that once you start getting more and more animals it actually gets easier! You get organized, you get into a routine, and you usually get discounts at the vets office!
> 
> Don't worry at all about 3 dogs. That's a piece of cake!


lol, chowder.... you really make a girl think..... ;-)

the boyfriend is concerned every time i tell him minnie NEEEEEDS a sibling! lol


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

go for the show quality pup. have fun and good luck
with the new pup. so, did you start thinking of names?
a frou-frou call name is great.



Caty M said:


> Puppy hunting time soon :-D
> 
> He said yes to a standard poodle.
> 
> I kind of wanted to start with conformation showing but I heard a poodle is NOT the breed to start with.. so I will probably get a pet quality puppy from a good breeder.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Sara I didn't know you had spoos. I really want to keep mine in a crazy clip like the continental. Did you find them friendly and easy to train?


Yes. I grew up with them, have had three. One female and two males. Our female was so very smart but stubborn at the same time. She had a mind of her own. Both the males were total lovebugs! Very smart and easy to train. Loved everyone, very friendly.

They are so NOT foo foo dogs! LOL! We took ours camping all the time and they loved to romp and play in the dirt and mud. People have such a misconception about them. Anyone that met ours would fall in love! :0)


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooh, I'm excited and I'm not the one getting a puppy, haha! I love poodles!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Yes. I grew up with them, have had three. One female and two males. Our female was so very smart but stubborn at the same time. She had a mind of her own. Both the males were total lovebugs! Very smart and easy to train. Loved everyone, very friendly.


This is my exact experience! My female is super smart, but definitely makes up her own mind. My male is soooo sweet; he's happy to snuggle all day.



Caty M said:


> I live in central Canada, in Calgary Alberta. I love white the most, followed by the reds and blacks. I prefer solid to parti. The biggest appearance factor to me is size... I prefer the smaller standards to the larger ones. Have you ever tried cording?


I'll talk to Gloria/Tintlet Poodles, with your permission. BrownieM (on this forum) can also give you some guidance. She just got her second spoo, a white male, for conformation and hopefully breeding. It's her first show dog and she's having a blast with the grooming.


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

I was recently waiting for a Standard poodle puppy and after waiting for about a year and a half my husband and I decided that it wasn't the right time for us anymore and that Deuce would not appreciate another dog in the house anymore. Anyway, we were waiting for a puppy from an acquaintance but if she wasn't planning on breeding a litter we would have gone with a puppy from this breeder               WELCOME TO LARKSPUR STANDARD POODLES - HOME (we were looking for a black) For a red breeder, I was told that this breeder has very nice lines Lumiere Standard Poodles - Apricot Poodles Red Poodles - Poodle (we were looking at reds prior to deciding on a black). It is difficult to find a nice red. We weren't looking at whites or creams at all as I didn't want a white dog with a black dane. My mom visits with her cream mini poo and she looks like she's salt and pepper after getting Deuce's black fur stuck in her cream fur


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY YAY YAY!!!:biggrin:

SOOO excited for you!!:happy: 

Cant wait to see him/her and get to learn their personality and watch them grow!!:biggrin1:

But Ive got to say, Jesse and I also decide on things together....ya know, Ill say "Hey babe we are getting a new wxyz." and he will say "Ok."!LOL :laugh:

But he is really good at helping with the pets, he feeds the girls every morning and evening, as long as I prep their food and have it in the tupperware that he knows is their and he helps with the boys as much as I ask!:smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> This is my exact experience! My female is super smart, but definitely makes up her own mind. My male is soooo sweet; he's happy to snuggle all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk to Gloria/Tintlet Poodles, with your permission. BrownieM (on this forum) can also give you some guidance. She just got her second spoo, a white male, for conformation and hopefully breeding. It's her first show dog and she's having a blast with the grooming.


That would be great! ;D Is it possible to talk to a breeder and get on a list 1-2 years in advance? The last thing I want is Old Kitty being harassed in his old age.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Caty M said:


> That would be great! ;D Is it possible to talk to a breeder and get on a list 1-2 years in advance? The last thing I want is Old Kitty being harassed in his old age.


Depending on the breeder, the waiting list may be over a year, so this is perfect. Plus, it's good to start networking early - it can take a while to find what you're looking for, and what you're looking for can change. You may decide you want a CH show dog after all.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I know next to nothing about the conformation world- it just looks fun and I'd love to eventually breed. I just know I can't travel though, with buying a house pretty soon.. and I'd like to do my own grooming and I'm gonna suckkkk for awhile, LOL. I think instead of conformation I may try out dock dogs, if spoos are good at it, and maybe advanced obedience and agility. Also hunting!! I've never been into hunting but since feeding raw I'd love to start since the meat would actually get used. It'd be neat to go hunting.. with people that have GSPs, brittanies, weimeraners.. and there's me with my spoo. lol. If it's viable to train them in hunting still (ie still have the drive to do it) I think it'd be a lot of fun and a great bonding experience.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Wow, that's crazy to me! Are there limits on how many dogs you can own where u live? Where I am in Australia, ur not allowed more than 2 without approval, and I don't think they'd ever approve someone living in a normal residential area, just ppl on farms and stuff. Both my brothers have 2 dogs but I've never had more than 1 at a time! Just one dog and one cat for me lol they're crazy enough as it is


I do rescue so can have more here. I also have 2 cats and 2 rabbits. I'm a little OCD about my animals and am constantly with them and cleaning up something dog, cat, or rabbit related! We grew up with a lot of animals so it's normal for me.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Spoo- would it be fairly easy do you think to find an older puppy from a breeder? A show prospect that didn't turn out? I'd love a 6 month dog.. Bishop was an easy puppy but Tess is horrendous so I'm turned off for life LOL.. .. or at least a couple years. :biggrin:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Spoo- would it be fairly easy do you think to find an older puppy from a breeder? A show prospect that didn't turn out? I'd love a 6 month dog.. Bishop was an easy puppy but Tess is horrendous so I'm turned off for life LOL.. .. or at least a couple years. :biggrin:


Definitely! Just ask BrownieM! It's common enough that I see older dogs being rehomed on breeders' websites, but rare enough that you can't plan when it will happen. This is another good reason to get to know some breeders in your area now - breeders talk to each other, and when there's a prospect - even if it's in Nova Scotia - you'll hear about it and they'll work to get the pup to you. The fact that you're interested in grooming and conformation will make you extremely popular with the poodle crowd


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I've emailed a couple of breeders near me today- I'll see what replies I get. If I get an older dog I may not have to wait until Old Kitty passes, if it is well behaved with cats. I emailed not only spoo breeders but also mini poodle (..mpoo? lol) I'm not too sure what their typical size is but if it's around 15" that would be great-then all my dogs will be the same size! From what I've read 'moyen' poodles are the size I want but aren't common here. I know for sure I don't want an 80lb dog.

I've read a bit on minis and they are supposedly up near the same trainability and intelligence as the spoo. Probably would be a bit easier to groom them too since they are way smaller!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

A well bred minipoo or klein/moyen poodle will look and behave exactly like a standard. I have seen some gorgeous minis. Unfortunately, they're also territory ripe for exploitation by puppy mills, and the majority of minis I see are horrid, ill-bred creatures. (Sorry - I'm returning from a wee celebration and in vino veritas, as it were.) Minis are also awesome at agility, as they are a good size for the tunnels and corner well. However, I'm not sure how they'll do at hunting, unless you're hunting wee things. Since neither the CKC nor the AKC/UKC recognize the klein/moyen size (in North America they're merely spoos crossed with minis rather than a particular size as in Europe), I'd stay away from (or at least be very wary of) the kleins/moyens - it's more of a marketing term here than a meaningful designation. What I think you want is a small standard. Minis are up to 15" and standards are anything larger. Most show standards are small - maybe 20-22" at the withers - but you can find 17-18" spoos.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

20-22 inches is great. I've seen some upwards of 30 though, which is huge!! I think I will stick with my standard, then. 

Quick question- if you breed mini poodles and one of the offspring matures to 16 inches, would it be a standard even though the parents were considered mini? I'd assume so since they are all the same breed?

I am stupid excited to get my spoo even though it's still going to be awhile!! Going to be a busy year though with buying a house etc so hopefully it will go by fast! :wink:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Caty M said:


> 20-22 inches is great. I've seen some upwards of 30 though, which is huge!! I think I will stick with my standard, then.
> 
> Quick question- if you breed mini poodles and one of the offspring matures to 16 inches, would it be a standard even though the parents were considered mini? I'd assume so since they are all the same breed?
> 
> I am stupid excited to get my spoo even though it's still going to be awhile!! Going to be a busy year though with buying a house etc so hopefully it will go by fast! :wink:


Technically, yes. But more often I think the breeders market them as "large miniatures" that are never shown and thus, no difficult questions are ever asked. I sent you a PM - gosh I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok if you are interested in a mini poo I can make a suggestion there. My mom has a mini poo from Doris and she is a wonderful lady, a little bit of a drive but her dogs are gorgeous and wonderful temperament. Birchcourt Poodles

Here is a pic of my mom's Opal (my mom does her own grooming, if you are interested in studying up I would highly recommend this book Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference: Amazon.ca: Shirlee Kalstone: Books )


----------

